# z-scale layout



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Just purchased a marklin z-scale trainset complete with track and power pack,for 165.00$ from ebay.I noticed that z-scale is small as hell and am very excited as this will be my first time seeing z-scale in person.I plan to use a coffee table that's 3feet by 4feet for the z-scale layout.Woul;d that be big enough space for a 2 train zscale layout?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That should be plenty. Z-scale is 1:220 (HO is 1:87) A typical HO starter layout is 4'x8', so your 3x4 z-scale layout would be approximately equivalent to 7.5x10ft in HO.

I love the idea of a coffee table layout.


----------

